# All in One personalizable/reparable



## djwash (Jun 8, 2012)

Es sabido por muchos que las All in One tienen varias caracteristicas propias de las notebook, las cuales en un equipo pensado para el hogar se vuelven desventajas, como por ejemplo:

*No es posible elegir o personalizar componentes internos, como mother, micro, memorias, discos, video.

*Es casi imposible para un ser humano normal desarmar estos equipos para limpiarlos, o intentar repararlos al ser un tecnico independiente.

*Ausencia en el mercado de repuestos.

Entre otras cosas, en este video podemos ver un KIT de gabinete con pantalla tipo AIO, para armar equipos personalizables, podes ponerle mother especificos a elección, el punto mas importante es que el micro y disco son de PC de escritorio, las memorias y la grabadora de dvd son universales de notebook, componentes que se encuentran facilmente en el mercado, a precios bajos (salvo por el momento los HDD), y de facil instalacion.

Gracias a este KIT de Gigabyte las All in One serán una opción viable a la hora de adquirir una PC, y quizas a un precio mas accesible.



















http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=F_hk7SLM3Vw

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/list.aspx?s=103


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jun 8, 2012)

Interesante producto que seguramente saldrá MUCHISIMO mas caro que cualquier otra alternativa teniendo en cuenta la "raza" de importadores que tenemos.

.-


----------



## djwash (Jun 8, 2012)

Seguramente, en el video dicen que es "producción" nacional, y que las podes llegar a sacar con tu propia marca, suena demasiado bien, lo mas probable es que si sale mas barato, sea mínima la diferencia, aun no encontré info sobre estos equipos con AMD, lo que reduciría un poco el precio.


----------



## solaris8 (Jun 8, 2012)

djwash....dijo


> Seguramente, en el video dicen que es "producción" nacional


dudo que sea produccion nacional....dice made in china
pero igual seria buena propuesta si tuviera buen precio


----------



## djwash (Jun 8, 2012)

Si, aqui no fabrican eso, al menos no motherboard hasta donde se, si otras placas, lo que dicen es "producción" nacional es el gabinete con la pantalla, que claro, no lo fabrican aca, traen todas las piezas y los arman y embalan segun tengo entendido.


----------

